# Perches or not?



## Jazzman (Dec 15, 2007)

I've just built a new 5' x 10' loft to house my old bird flyers. On each of the end walls ( which is the 5' dimension), I will have 6 nest boxes. On the 10' dimension there is a window which will have a sputnick. The birds will be flying natural, not widowhood. I thought I remembered reading that to encourage nest box possesiveness, there shouldn't be any perches. What do you think?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Jazzman

You may not need to build perches yet but when they have young they have to have a perch. Do you have more nest boxes than you have paires?
Dave


----------



## Jazzman (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I'll be having 11 pairs with 12 boxes available. Each box will be 30" long, 14' high, and 16" deep. All young when weaned will be moved to a different young bird loft.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I think you need perches.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, definitely need perches. At least one perch per bird. If all they have is nest boxes to roost in, then you'd definitely need a nest box per bird. Perches take up less room, so I would say go with that


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If flying naturel And birds Are paired Nest boxs would be fine. Flying to the perch you just need perches. . I never used perches in the breeding loft. But did not breed from the race birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well from the birds point of view, you should have the perches as well as boxes. The female normally likes to stay in the box at night, but the male really prefers to be able to go to a perch for the night. They would be much happier with perches added, and it really isn't much more work.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Absolutely need perches. In addition to the reasons mentioned, the hens like to use perches early in the courship to take a break from the pressure of their mate.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

If no perches, then a perch in front of the nest box. This alows the male to see and watch while protecting the nest. I have perches but when nesting my males stand just outside or inside the door to the nest. My choice would be perches.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

I wish Renee was here to give her opinion ,she has the coolest lofts and knows her stuff ,maybe look at her loft pictures and go with your gut 
hers her link
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/PAGE1.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Renee has both boxes and perches. The birds need another place to perch besides their box.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> Renee has both boxes and perches. The birds need another place to perch besides their box.


If you look you will notice in Renees loft the only perches in there are in the hen section not the cock/breeding section ,that is in her widowhood house anyways.. not sure how many are in her breeding loft thou ,doesnt look like many.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What are those to the right?










And I guess they perch on the doorway perch thing at each box. But I've also seen pics where they have a perch that runs the length of some of the boxes. It was in another thread. Not sure if I can find it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There ya go. This is a pic of one of her babies sitting on a perch outside a nest box. Isn't he cute?










If you have pigeons, you need BOTH nest boxes AND perches.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Jay3 said:


> What are those to the right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is her breeding loft not her widow hood ,look in her widowhood loft and you will see no perches on the walls of the cockbird side.. thats why I wish Renee was here to tell people whats what and why she has it that way.. if this was just for his breeding purposes I would say add perches but he wants it for a racing loft and with motivational purposes.. if you look at most traditional lofts from the uk they rarely use perches in a loft you will only see boxes


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been advised by more veteran flyers that you should not use perches in the breeding loft. I had perches there and was advised to remove them

You want the birds to be protective of their nest boxes, and to not build nests on the floor. No perches helps in that regard. I do have large nest boxes seperated and with a perch on the doorway.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> that is her breeding loft not her widow hood ,look in her widowhood loft and you will see no perches on the walls of the cockbird side.. thats why I wish Renee was here to tell people whats what and why she has it that way.. if this was just for his breeding purposes I would say add perches but he wants it for a racing loft and with motivational purposes.. if you look at most traditional lofts from the uk they rarely use perches in a loft you will only see boxes


I wasn't aware of that. Why would they only use boxes? I'm sure the birds would prefer a choice. Maybe they just don't care about what the bird would prefer. Why don't you PM her and ask her to come in and give an opinion, or reason why they do it that way. I know they put a lot of time and effort into building theirs. So must be a reason for it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> I have been advised by more veteran flyers that you should not use perches in the breeding loft. I had perches there and was advised to remove them
> 
> You want the birds to be protective of their nest boxes, and to not build nests on the floor. No perches helps in that regard. I do have large nest boxes seperated and with a perch on the doorway.


I thought it might have something to do with the fact that if that was the only place to perch, then the male would always be right there to protect the box. Thanks for answering the question. Now we've all learned something new.


----------



## JohnG (Jul 14, 2009)

Your boxs are very nice for bredding. But for young birds go to youtube and look at my young bird perches when you get to youtube type in johnglemser see vidoes


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the videos. Interesting. Nice.


----------

